# Who won't eat fry?



## DMWave45 (Jan 22, 2008)

I have recently set up a 10 gallon tank for some fry that I would like to keep evenually, but as of now it is uninhabitated. I don't want to have to move my filter back and forth from other tanks to keep the cycle running so I would like to just leave the 10 gal up comstantly. I was wondering what i could keep in there that wouldn't eat any potential fry being released. Could I keep just a single BN pleco in there without fear of it eating fry? Or is there anything else?
BTW the water will be set up for malawians so the fish will have to be comfortable in that type of water.
Thanks


----------



## xalow (May 10, 2007)

You could just move a piece of filter media from an established tank rather than the entire filter. Be sure to move the filter media only after you add fry so that the benficial bacteria have something to feed off of. I usually cut off a piece of the filter media from an established tank and place it next to the new media in the new tank's filter in order to seed it with the bacteria colony which supposedly grows very fast.

If you are set on having something in there though for piece of mind, I have read elsewhere on the forum that a BN pleco won't eat fry so long as they are free swimming.


----------



## DMWave45 (Jan 22, 2008)

Yeah I know I could do that but mainly I just like having different tanks set up so I want something in there.


----------



## Joels fish (Nov 17, 2007)

You could keep a few corys in there then move them when you need it for fry.


----------



## DMWave45 (Jan 22, 2008)

Yea but the idea is that I want a fish that can stay in with the fry.


----------



## Joels fish (Nov 17, 2007)

There's no such thing IME. Every fish with a mouth will eat fry given a oppotunity to do so. Heck fry will some times eat each other. The best bet is to move whatevers in the tank before you put fry in it .


----------



## Darkside (Feb 6, 2008)

Leave it empty and just "feed" the bacteria from time to time.


----------



## toddnbecka (Oct 23, 2004)

Darkside said:


> Leave it empty and just "feed" the bacteria from time to time.


Yeah, right, like an empty tank will stay that way... :lol:


----------



## Barbie (Feb 13, 2003)

A bristlenose pleco won't eat free swimming fry. Then you could have a clean tank at the same time .

Barbie


----------



## dwarfpike (Jan 22, 2008)

Might want to think about snails or a tiny shrimp like cherries, everything else mostly likely will munch on fry.


----------

